# State depression. . ky



## Deleted member 2626 (Dec 31, 2014)

Man I'm helping at a sheep farm in KY. Spent two weeks here and they were alrite. Some days maybe its me but it is really tough. Good people too but ky in the area I'm in is quite boring but I'm helpxing but it feels like a job in a way by repetition. Wake up fees chicken , feeds sheepz feed dog. Go to other and do the same. Spend day hanging in camper. Can't really leave much because there ain't much around and the two towns are 23 miles away, I I'm in a car but these towns get old. I even spet two different nights in motels to get away a bit. Went home for six days to pa for Christmas and still didn't refresh for me here. I'm depressing rant, anyone else have states totally bring them down? Obviously not the whole state but maybe too much time in one spot. . .


----------



## Kal (Dec 31, 2014)

You are getting restless and so am I. Time to hit the road.


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Dec 31, 2014)

Yeah restlessness fucks me up sometimes man.


----------



## Kal (Dec 31, 2014)

I'm so restless that I'm thinking about hitching in the cold.


----------



## Kim Chee (Dec 31, 2014)

When this would happen to me I'd try to hang out for a few more days and vary my routine (may not be possible for you) and hopefully it will pass. Either way, I'm sure if you leave you won't be empty handed and you'll have met some friends.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 31, 2014)

im doing the same in pioneer tn and fuck yea it gets depressing. Staying for another month but everyone else is leaving for vacation. My feet are gonna be itching like athletes foot come february


----------



## Matt Derrick (Dec 31, 2014)

the only 'state' that does that for me is gerogia, at least when i'm hitching through it. when i went to dragoncon there i had an amazing time.


----------



## Tude (Dec 31, 2014)

Not really a US state for me that I can focus on - I just hate being pigeon holed and stuck in an area. One of the last and final times (tried many times) of trying to reconcile with ex husband took me to wayyyyy out in the sticks. I had a broke down bicycle (yeah the freaking seat broke and stood straight up - it wanted to give the worst wedgie in the world and no tools to rip the dam thing off LOL - I must have looked like an ass standing up and "riding" that thing "home") and was stuck there. Farm fields, chickens across the street, nothing but open fields, no stores ... nothing - and nothing to do either but clean the place. Hated it - I was used to living in city and doing stuff; today however I could do it - but not then. That was depressing for me. I felt sooooooooo much better when I left. 

I'm sorry for your depression - that sucks - however it does seem like others have chimed in like you are pretty much restless and ready to move on. Good luck my friend!!


----------



## Odin (Dec 31, 2014)

Depression sucks...

Really the best fucking movie in the entire world.

Moscow on the Hudson.

About life. About love. Watched it as a young impressionable youth. Still rings true.

(sorry couldn't find the clips the way I want... still looking for one more...the conversation on the couch with the store clerk that helped him out in the beginning... )

About life.


About love.


If you have not seen this movie. Watch it.

Take care Brother. See ya around.

EDIT: still can't find that couch dialogue.


----------



## Odin (Dec 31, 2014)

Oh and Tatanka I don't mean to derail your thread or anything. I mean... maybe it seems to me its about yea blues... and about being restless...
I get it. Just wanted to throw this in there too... thanks.


----------



## Kim Chee (Dec 31, 2014)

Tatanka said:


> ...anyone else have states totally bring them down? Obviously not the whole state but maybe too much time in one spot. . .



Depressing states? The entire Great Pacific Northwest when the rain comes and doesn't let up is pretty depressing. Arriving in a frozen boxcar in KFalls heading north in the winter is pretty depressing to me until I get to Eugene. For me, depression doesn't have boundaries like a map. I hate the feeling of depression and a change of locale (even within state) is all it takes to remedy. Hang in there, I think you'll be fine as long as you're talking about it


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Dec 31, 2014)

Hahaha hardly expected replies. Well I peaced. I didn't feel like spending my new years in a camper. Left headed south now in Knoxville in a motel 6 with some good food and beer and my mutt. Definitely helps my noggin. The old man I was helping took it alrite


----------



## TheWindAndRain (Jan 1, 2015)

Knoxville is a nice enough town. Are you planning on moving any further south? I find that getting a few hours of strong sunshine helps anyday


----------



## Deleted member 2626 (Jan 1, 2015)

South probably not. Going to west Knoxville tonight. Another motel 6! My god! Ha plan to hit up planet fitness and use one of my free regal movie passes and watch that movie wild tonight


----------



## dprogram (Jan 2, 2015)

anything in knoxville has to be better than kent-huyucky


----------



## Blu (Jan 3, 2015)

Much love from here in Knoxville! Got back on the 21st with the help of ATX here on STP- rode with him and his girlfriend from Barstow, CA to make it home for the holidays. Hope you're doing better by this point, bud. If you're still in Knoxville on Tuesday, hit me up and we can grab a beer if you feel like it. Downtown Knox has some great weekday beer specials. Either way- take it easy and safe travels!


----------

